# Wits end- I don't know what to do with my life...



## Artisticviewpoint (Jan 22, 2012)

INFP or INFJs, do you have any advice?

So I graduated high school and I opted to take a gap year instead of jumping straight into college, because I thought it was ridiculous to spend all that money when I didn't know /exactly/ what I wanted to do yet. But now I'm really lost because I know I really, really hate the academic environment- but I want to do something personally satisfying and meaningful for me. (That's the story of everyone's life, isn't it? But hear me out.)

In high school I took a class called "TV Productions" and it was really the only class I ever truly enjoyed. I was really passionate about it but I found most of my solace in writing the scripts for my friends videos, or writing the screenplays for the more long term projects. I also REALLY enjoyed editing videos and cutting them in such a way as to tell the story better. It was something I was passionate about and the only thing where I could be like "okay, today was a bad day and this place drives me nuts sometimes but I can deal with it because I really love what I do".

So I REALLY want to do that. Problem is, there aren't any degrees that just specialize in EDITING or SCREENWRITING just by themselves. They either are an all-encompassing thing or some dumb "Media and Design" program that requires you to learn a bunch of other things you don't have the least bit of interest in. Worse yet, the only job opportunities once you DO get out are for place like "Autos R Us"- editing videos to make cars look good or editing commercials and that's really not my passion at all. I REALLY want to move to California and edit for films or TV shows and just be in that environment- around the actors and directors and stuff- but how do I even get there? It just seems so impossible and far fetched. (Besides, nineteen year old in a low-paying retail job who lives in Pennsylvania? Yeah. Getting to California's realistic. Mhm.)

So I thought, maybe I could be a therapist? Because it seems that people always come to me for help and walk away feeling better then ever after talking their issues over with me. But then I looked into it and in order to be a psychologist or a therapist/counselor, you need to go to college for years and years and YEARS. Which is stupid and I'm not going to spend all that time doing slave labor for something I _know_ I'm not passionate about. 

So now I'm just stuck in a rut. I feel like I'm in limbo- aimless. I don't know what I want that's even semi-realistic or what to do with my life in a way that will lead to my ultimate dream (being a film editor in California while writing screenplays on the side).

Is there anyone- ANYONE in the world who could possibly give me advice? Lead me in the right direction? Been in a similar situation and came out the better for it? I REALLY want to edit films for people. How do I even begin to get there?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

A few things: if you live in the US, there are schools that offer degrees strictly on Screenwriting (there are around seven at last count-- and they're all across the states). I should know because I went to one and received a BA in Screenwriting.

There's no specific degree in editing available unless you choose a technical school (I don't know much about those because I don't edit--you'd have to do your own research).

Finally, there are a a TON of pros and cons about pursuing a film career in California. I can offer serious advice on this because I live in Los Angeles and work in film. 

I can't write out the details now because I only have my phone and it sucks to type on it. Send me a PM and we'll talk. Or just mention me again on this thread in a day or so (when I'll have my computer back from the repair shop) and I'll talk to you more.

Honestly, you may have more advantages on your side than you think. Anyways, hit me up and I'll give you career advice regarding film (both for editing and screenwriting).


----------



## Artisticviewpoint (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you so much, Marlowe, for replying to my thread! It's so nice to hear from somebody on the other side of the fence who has true experience in what I'm interested in, I can't tell you how appreciative I am. 

Unfortunately, since I only have seven posts and not fifteen I can't send any PMs. But any and all advice would be greatly welcome! What do you recommend for me, in this situation?


----------



## Artisticviewpoint (Jan 22, 2012)

...Hello?


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't help you specifically because I don't know much about the film process but it sounds more of a case of not knowing how to achieve rather than not knowing what to do. If screen writing is what you really want, then you have to dedicate yourself to it. Get out there and prove you want it. Like many people who do these kind of careers may have to take some menial job before any recognition comes. Also, as the other poster said, there are academies where you can learn writing techniques or movie production techniques. You have to search a little harder but they are available.


----------

